# Waterloo County Bowmen 3D Shoot



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Weather permitting, I'm hoping to go to my first 3D shoot on Saturday hosted by the Waterloo County Bowmen.

It looks like their website is down (or perhaps it has moved), so I'm not sure if I have to contact anybody to reserve a spot. Does anybody know if I need to contact them before the shoot or if I can just show up and pay the entry fee?

Also, I'm seeing two different addresses:

3220 Hessen Strasse, Wellesley, ON N0B 2T0, Canada

1440 Jigs Hollow Rd, West Montrose, ON N0B 2V0

I believe the Jigs Hollow Rd. is the correct one, but I'd like to be sure.

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It is the jigs Hollow address. You don't need to book, just turn up.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, Bigjono. I'm excited about my first 3D shoot and a bit nervous about badly misjudging distance. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Everyone develops their own method of judging distance, it's a learning curve. If it's your first shoot just focus on having fun. Decide what distance you think a target is, shoot it then, good or bad, pace it off to check your estimate then build a mental file of how certain size animals look at different distances. I often practice with a range finder to verify my estimate after the shot.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

DAM ! Still turkey hunting see you guys at the next shoot ?
Glen


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Hey, good plan. I'm planning to go to the Pioneer's shoot on Sunday. Do you want to join? It would be great to shoot with a fellow Peel archer. I can also walk you through some compound tips and tricks for 3d. Pm me.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

oktalotl said:


> Hey, good plan. I'm planning to go to the Pioneer's shoot on Sunday. Do you want to join? It would be great to shoot with a fellow Peel archer. I can also walk you through some compound tips and tricks for 3d. Pm me.


Not 100% sure but I think the Sunday shoot is cancelled at Pioneer Sportsmen ?


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

have to check, didn't see anything on OAA site.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

We're headin' down Saturday morning also.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

oktalotl said:


> have to check, didn't see anything on OAA site.


https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

G Skinner said:


> DAM ! Still turkey hunting see you guys at the next shoot ?
> Glen


Me too...

I'm aim for the early summer 3D tournaments.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Pioneer is cancelled for sure


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep Pioneer is off. Shame looking at the weather.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

You know for sure, can't find it anywhere, there website, oaa, etc?



shakyshot said:


> Pioneer is cancelled for sure


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

The Waterloo shoot starts at 10am. Any idea how early I should arrive? Is 9:30 ok?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

oktalotl said:


> You know for sure, can't find it anywhere, there website, oaa, etc?


Yep, it was posted on the OAA Facebook page.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shiftydog said:


> The Waterloo shoot starts at 10am. Any idea how early I should arrive? Is 9:30 ok?


Just allow enough time to register, set up and warm up. They normally send you out to your starting target about 9.50hrs ready for a 10am start. My advice, be there by 09.15.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'll try to get there for 9-9:15


----------



## bowhunterquest (Feb 4, 2012)

Ill be headed to this shoot as well,
See you there.
Tyler


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Just want to put a quick thanks out to the Waterloo bowmen for putting on a fantastic shoot! The course, targets, and the day where all great.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Gotta say WCB have a great course set up! We'll be back again for sure!
Good to see some fellow AT members there. See ya at the next one!


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice day, BUT, that standing bear on the 1-20 side and doe, now in two pieces, on the 21-40 have to go...lol
time for some replacements
thx for the day
rr


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Really enjoyed my first 3D experience. Can't wait to try it again. And thanks to Hyde72 for showing me the ropes and not laughing too hard when I forgot to take off my pro-pod - more than once.


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Hope to get a chance to shoot with you guys again, couldn't have had a better time! Always did wonder what would happen if you shot with the pro-pod still clipped on ur bottom limb, gotta say for plastic they sure take a beating without breaking lol!


----------

